# No Sound on Ubuntu 11.10



## gr82bthe1st (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Recently installed Ubuntu 11.10 as a dual boot with Windows 7.

I cannot get any sound from Ubuntu at all. I have made sure nothing is muted, all drivers are up to date, used various programs (ALSA mixer, Gnome volume control), however still no luck.

I have perfect sound in Windows.

I have checked to see if my sound card is recognised, it is... this is what it shows from the terminal:

card 0: DG [Xonar DG], device 0: Multichannel [Multichannel]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 0: DG [Xonar DG], device 1: Digital [Digital]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 1: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 3: HDMI 0 [HDMI 0]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 1: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 7: HDMI 0 [HDMI 0]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 1: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 8: HDMI 0 [HDMI 0]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 1: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 9: HDMI 0 [HDMI 0]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

Im not sure what any of it actually means (I'm new to ubuntu), but it has them all listed. I dont particulary care about the xonar pci sound card, HDMI will do, I just want sound.

Please if anyone could help it will be much appreciated.

If you need any other information, please dont hesitate to ask.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## NyxCharon (Feb 17, 2012)

type 
aplay -l
in a terminal, and then recheck everything. Does the audio work? 

If there's output from the command, let me see it.


----------



## Troncoso (Feb 17, 2012)

Try looking through these guides. Sound is always a problem for me when using a Ubuntu distro. A combination of techniques from these, usually solves the problem.

https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting

https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure

https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingGuide

https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems


----------



## gr82bthe1st (Feb 17, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. It has been a great help! I now have sound working.

Ill mark this as solved.

Thanks again.


----------

